# Reasonably sealed Trail Mix



## raidencmc (Mar 23, 2018)

I got a gumball machine and it is awesome.  I don't like candy.  I purchased clear plastic containers that can be filled.  Just like you see in any regular vending machine.  I would not say they have a perfect seal on them.  I am not sure what to fill them with.  I was thinking trail mix or some sort of nuts.  I would imagine that it won't get emptied in a long time.  I am not sure how long it will be. So I need something that will last for a long time.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 23, 2018)

How about almond M&M's? They last a long time, and would probably be just the right size for a vintage gumball machine. Plus, they are more nut than candy. I like them, and I'm not big into candy, either. 

CD


----------



## Janet H (Mar 23, 2018)

What a cool idea!  Some ideas:

Fortunes - like fortune cookies
Coins
coupons
Nuts
Dried fruit
snacks like wasabi covered peas or peanuts
corn nuts
Gum
Mints


I have a gumball machine that we have filled with atomic fireballs (hubbys favorite).  For a long while it was set to need no coin but a few years ago I changed it up to collect nickels.  I've got a quite a tidy sum now


----------



## raidencmc (Mar 27, 2018)

I was thinking chex mix. But I am scared. I'm guessing it will have to last six months or so.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 27, 2018)

raidencmc said:


> I was thinking chex mix. But I am scared. I'm guessing it will have to last six months or so.


I wouldn't use something like that that can get stale after a while. Janet had some great ideas.


----------

